# Australia Calling



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Australia Calling Re:Wolf Creek*

*Good morning gentlemen* 

In need of assistance! T2 tankers - can anyone help me with a tanker called the Wolf Creek. Does anyone know anything about this vessel. It apparently had several name changes before being scrapped in the late 60s. I am aware of some of the name changes which were the World Toil, the World Centurion, the Irene and the Tai Lee. Do any of these names ring a bell with anyone? It is proving to be very difficult to source very much information about this vessel and I would love to locate a photograph. *Help!*


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

wolf creek tanker type T2 SE A1
builder kaiser swan island shipyard
portland oregon u.s.a.
built 5/44 hull no. 65
1956 world toil
1961 world centurion
1965 irene
1967 tai lee

thats all sorry, dom


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
WORLD CENTURION
LR:539293
ex:WORLD TOLL-61 WORLD CREEK-56
Owner/Manager:Cia. de Nav.Caros S.A.Panama
Flaganamanian
Built in 1944 @ Kaiser Co.Inc.-Pld
Call/Flag Sign:HOEX
BRT:13005
DWT:21852
LOA x B x D:556'5" x 75'2" x 31'11½"
Eng.:Steam Turbine connected to Elec. Motor
Eng.Build.:General Electric Co.-Lyn


----------



## janbonde (Jun 19, 2005)

This site may give you a bit of info on the T2 in general 
http://www.t2tanker.org


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Australia Calling;Wolf Creek*

Thanks Gentlmen for details of above.
Any one out there with photo.in one of her (Various Guises) Listed below
Wolf Creek 1945
World Toil 1956 Operated by Niarchos (London)
World Centurion 1961 Must be the only (2) World Tankers not Photograped.
at some point in time,It looks like a convert to Bulker
Irene 1965
Tailee 1967 Still registered in 1977, 32 years for an old T 2,tanker.
not bad probably still going no date for scrapping.


----------



## Patalavaca (Nov 2, 2005)

*Tailee*

Clive, 
the "Tailee" 13,6565 g.t , ( originally of 10,448 g.t. - difference due to changes in tonnage calculation ) built 1949 as " Wolf Creek" , owned by Eddie Stemaship Co. Ltd., of Taipei, Taiwan was sold to Taiwanese shipbreakers and arrived for demolition at Kaohsiung prior to 11/05/1977. 

Regards, 
Rick


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Australia Calling:Texaco Texas*

Rick 
Thanks for your help.A picture must be close at hand now. only wish.the Wolf Creek I mean,
Regards Clive.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Australia Calling Re:Wolf Creek*

This evening opened my e mail there was one from Auke Visser Holland. To my surprise up popped an image of the Wolf Creek 1944 T 2 tanker taken me years to get a photo of this ship,Thanks to the members of SN and Auke for your assistance in tracking her down.

Regards wish you all Well
Clive


----------



## janbonde (Jun 19, 2005)

Auke Visser has a very good and informative site,well worth a visit


----------

